# A good idea son (not)



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I hope I can help out at some time









ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

More worrying is that they foot the whole bill for care in their own home 

Carers dash in for 15 minutes several times a day 

Really 30 min slots but transport to and from out of that leaves less and less contact time

But now the whole 30 mins can be offset against the value of the house once they are dead 

I never was impressed and now I'm even less impressed 

15 mins up and breakfast 

15 mins toilet or pad change and dinner

Same at tea

15 min change and bed 

We allow more time to animals 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ps

I worked my professional life with carers

Carers who really cared, who rushed from client to client, and made up the time they were late because care took longer unpaid at the end of the day 

And care plans reflect the time clients wish to go to bed

The reality didn't 

Now could you wash, toilet and tuck an elderly person in bed in 15 minutes, hopefully with a warm drink ?

No I didn't think you could 

And I grew weary trying to match people's needs within the available resources 

It was all back to front 

And I did better than most at standing up to the system

But I expect that meant others did worse 

Sandra


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Ah you've got it all wrong. 

Think outside the box 

Get sent to prison, they will keep you for free for the rest of your life and you won't have to pay a penny for it.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Read an article yesterday about families probably having to step up to the plate to care for their elderly relatives if they want to inherit the family home.
I then passed a neighbouring house where new people have moved in. They are Chinese (I think) and the house has a "granny annex" where, it seems their elderly parents are living.


This lead me to think, that, wouldn't it be a good idea to legislate so that all builders of medium and large family homes, had to include a ground floor room that could be used, if necessary, for an elderly relative with access to en suite facilities? 
To plug the immediate gap, existing households could be exempted from extra Council Tax/given a grant to encourage them to provide accommodation for elderly relatives so that they would not have to use the proceeds from the family homes to pay for care. Of course some of the proceeds of the sale of the family home would then help pay for the extension/larger house needed to accommodate an elderly relative. Proceeds from the sale could also be used to pay for outside carers to visit if this was what the family wanted.


What do others think?


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I usually avoid politics but I have to say you get what you vote for - just saying!

Lesley


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Have to admit to voting Tory most of my life. I was a proper little Thatchers Yuppie 

Never again. The way this lot are going unless your one of their big city pals and super wealthy IMO you should do the same. Ive even started warming to Jeremy Corbyn!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I take your point pat 

But if your parents sold their home and invested it in yours 

What if you couldn't manage, needed outside care ? 

Has seven years passed? Does Seven years count 

I and others paid into an insurance policy all my life

It guareeteed support me if my health failed when I became old 

If my health was good and I needed no support then I wouldn't cash in

It was called national insurance and I paid in all my working life 

And if you look after your parents what happens when you no longer can?

Dementia is not a gentle grandma/ grandad becoming forgetful

It's a person forgetting they can no longer walk safely, forgotting they have just eaten and eventually forgotting you , no longer safe to be left alone 

And for many of those trying to care, their health isn't that good either 

And I know

Not only because it was my professional job to know

But because although I had no parents I had a teacher who was there for me all my life

And I was there for her as her memory failed and only I could remember what she once was

But I couldn't guareentee to stay awake all night in case she got up and wandered , and fell

And neither can many 

No I'm not happy

Already many are caring for elderly relatives 

not to save money but because they care 

and I'm still not sure that those who've struggled to buy their house, pay NI and income tax 

Should lose it to care fees

Whilst those that haven't don't 

Don't get me wrong I'm happy that my contributions go to those in need

It's what I signed up to

Or thought I did

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it seems the lady is for turning

A cap on the amount social care can cost the individual, no details but obviously the public were not happy with her proposals of every thing, including the house, minus a hundred thousand 

And she wasn't happy that the labour vote was rising

I don't trust her at all now

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Ive even started warming to Jeremy Corbyn!


Go wash your mouth out you bad boy.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Go wash your mouth out you bad boy.


Yes don't you dare think for yourself, think how the media tell you to think .......isn't that right Kev? :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Eh wot!!! Why for you wake me up :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Go wash your mouth out you bad boy.


Yes his politics are a bit to the left for my liking but at least he is honest or seems to be, refuses to try and please all the people all of the time with spin and bull**** and its not all "Strong and Stable" type sound bites with him. I get the impression he sticks to his guns no matter what and is not interested in behaving like a smilie gleaming used car salesman type like the rest of them. As the Tory Attack dogs which are the media just seem hell bent on ripping him apart and dissing him that just makes me more intrigued and want to listen to him as I loath them completely. I found the same with Ed Miliband last election. Press constantly belittled him and ran him down but he was alright really.

Well we complained for ages that the two main parties were not like the old days when we had Spitting Image and you could tell the Tories apart from Labour. You certainly can now! Are they too far apart now though?

Ive watched these threads on all the forums and Corbyn has had some right stick by the gun ho members with lots to say for themselves yet on the Wildies right now there is an anonymous poll on who you want to win the election and Labour are storming ahead. Silent but deadly?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How would you compare him to Trump though?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> How would you compare him to Trump though?


Blimey Kev, are you serious? :surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I liked the comment to TM which I heard yesterday: "you're not strong and stable - your weak and fluffy"

Gordon


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> Wildies right now there is an anonymous poll on who you want to win the election and Labour are storming ahead. Silent but deadly?


Slowly Slowly catchie Monkey. :wink2:>

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> How would you compare him to Trump though?


Mahatma Gandhi, and Genghis Khan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

greygit said:


> Blimey Kev, are you serious? :surprise::surprise::surprise:


Err, no GG


----------

